

Show HN: Tracking the Ebola outbreak in the U.S - mikob
http://www.ebolascan.com

======
duiker101
the map is really hard to use without the mouse wheel to zoom... and the mouse
scrolls the page

~~~
mikob
I disabled the scroll wheel zoom because it would be frustrating when trying
to scroll down -- instead of scrolling the map zooms in and you have to
unfocus from it.

~~~
eglover
I think most users understand how to handle that. Put your cursor to the side.

It's one of those things like don't ever use the text "click here" for
hyperlinks because people know what links look like. In the same way, it's OK
to implement scrolling on maps like this within the page.

------
eglover
What outbreak?

------
ashafrir
Cool!

